# Favorite Modern tires for riders



## abe lugo (Apr 15, 2012)

I know,I know... some people like running originals or reproductions. what are you favorite brands or models of modern tires to run on your cruisers, also what tubes do you use.

I've tried running heavy duty tube with bad results. 
I have some vintage tires on some of my bikes but want to get new tires and see how much better the ride can be.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2012)

You know, I like to ride my bikes so I have no use for old tires. they're hard, expensive, and always eventually fall apart.
I really like the look of the modern Goodyear pattern tires. I have to say the Duro tires tend to get checked and crack pretty quickly. Hwa Fong makes the same pattern, but I think the old Cheng Shin's are a bit better if you can find them.
as for tubes I use whatever is cheapest, which usually means the Bell ones Wally-World sells.
sadly it's all made in China.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 15, 2012)

*Grand Tycoons...*

I have a set of red ones on a Hornet ballooner and they ride like silk.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 15, 2012)

I generally use Kenda or duro, and for tubes, I generally patch the old U.S Royal Air-Tites, Carlisles, or Goodyears that are in the bikes.
I just can't make myself throw away an American made tube that just needs a patch or two. Some of them are 70+ years old and hold air just fine.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 15, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> I just can't make myself throw away an American made tube that just needs a patch or two. Some of them are 70+ years old and hold air just fine.




I have a set of 50-60 year old Pharis puncture resistant tubes that I really have no use for but cant seem to part with.They weigh a ton and you could probably use them without a tire! LOL. I have the Pharis ballooner tires too.


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not up on all the names of treads but I like the ones that look like 1950's car tires.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I know the ones your talking about but I think they are just for rears as they are slicks 
I might be trying some Kenda tubes next and Fat Franks for tires.


----------



## chitown (Apr 15, 2012)

For 24" I like the Odyssey Aitken - 24x2.25 which is slightly larger than the 2.125 original and I like the tread too. Designed by Mike Aitken (bmxer/jumper). On the tire it says "Made in China" but also says "Designed in Salt Lake City, Utah" which I found a fun little ad-on. Comes in tan wall or red wall. They also have a tire designed by Aaron Ross that has lots of messages on the tread hidden with orange rubber to boot. Not available in 26" though.

http://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/tires/aitken-tire/

http://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/tires/aaron-ross-tire/


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 16, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> I have a set of 50-60 year old Pharis puncture resistant tubes that I really have no use for but cant seem to part with.They weigh a ton and you could probably use them without a tire! LOL. I have the Pharis ballooner tires too.




I also have a set of old tubes, problem is they're in german so I couldn't even begin to pronounce the little bit of whats left of the name on them. They are easily 40s or 50s and very thick and most suprising only need aired up when the weather makes sudden changes like it does in Ohio like today for example yesterday was all sweaty fun in the sun and today it rained half the day and its been getting cold as hell at night. The oldsest tires I have are a set of firestones that are cracked but I rode them for a while. They are currently off the bike and waiting for the right bike. Idian dart lightnings are are easy to come across in good shape and they made them for quite a while. I like them but they do have a hum to them going down the road.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 16, 2012)

*I think part of it is tube liners*

I've had a few tubes shift on my bikes and shear a hole in the corner of the valve stem, rendering it useless.
I might be trying out those Kenda Presta style threaded valve tubes as well.


----------



## serg (Apr 17, 2012)

*These tires are a copy of a PRE-WAR goodyear " Double Eagle "*

I bought myself such. Nylon. Made in China. I like to drive

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Balloon-Tires-Pre-War-tread-26-x2-125-52-pr-/310283526246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483e56e066

This seller has other colors and sizes of tires.

+

Here you can select

http://luxlow.com/products-page/ll-bicycle-tires-classic-fat-tire-cruiser-mega-chopper-slicks1/page/1/


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 17, 2012)

what are those double eagle copies marked as on the side wall?


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 17, 2012)

I have these on a few rides.  65 Lbs of pressure and nice sidewall proportions.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 17, 2012)

*My Fave Five*

1- Fat Franks
2- Felt Thick Brick
3- Felt Quick Brick
4- Duro white walls  "they look like Typhoons"
5- Duro Goodyear red lookalikes. I paid 14.95 for mine. Looks just like the prewar.


----------



## serg (Apr 17, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> what are those double eagle copies marked as on the side wall?




There are no inscriptions. I think this is a copy in appearance. I'll do photos.


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 17, 2012)

Just like the white ones serg posted but mine are black with white walls.

Here are the ones for my Christine bike I am talking about.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 17, 2012)

*My Two Cents*

I have and old set of USA Typhoons on my B-6 that are great. The tubes are the German kind with the nut

on the valve stem that holds the valve to the rim. A small detail, but trick and they stay put. I usually just

use old tubes, I hardly ever have any problems. (knock wood) I also ride the red B.F. Goodrich repros which 

roll wonderfully, but they do crack fast on the sidewalls. Cream Electra Amsterdams on wood rims for 28" 

riding with Presta (hate them, always flat) valves. Are these designed to leak on purpose?


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll second the Bontrager Hank tires.  I have an older pair (low-key logos and no red stripe) and they ride great.  They are lighter and air up to a higher psi.  Makes a heavy bike feel much lighter, and much easier on the knees. 

The Typhoon Cords are decent, as are the Grand Tycoons.  Not as light as the Hanks, but pretty decent.  And available in whitewall.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## serg (Apr 20, 2012)

abe lugo 

what are those double eagle copies marked as on the side wall? 



serg said:


> There are no inscriptions. I think this is a copy in appearance. I'll do photos.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 20, 2012)

Serg, Those are really nice.
I'll see if I can find them locally before ebay.
Thanks- has anyone tried the Bontrager Solana white walls?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> Serg, Those are really nice.
> I'll see if I can find them locally before ebay.
> Thanks- has anyone tried the Bontrager Solana white walls?




I know a guy who has a new pair of white GT tires...


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 21, 2012)

I just picked up a pair of the Bontrager Solana 2.35 whitewalls. They look real decent, don't feel too heavy, and air up to 50psi.  The are heavier than the Hanks, but the Solanas also retail for like $20 each, so decently priced.  I'll weight them pretty soon to see how they compare to the stock Typhoons and the Grand Tycoons.  They have a good tread pattern and are extra fat, so these might be my new favorite tire for mild customs.

And just to nit-pick because I can, the Goodyear knock-offs attributed to GT are actually Cheng Shins, if you look closely at the "GT" logo it's actually comprised of C S T.  Cheng Shin Tire.  But yeah, it's totally designed to look like "GT".

Cheers, Geoff


----------

